# FET after miscarriage



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

I am hoping that someone in a similar situation to me can help me. We have been TTC for nearly 3 years with severe male factor infertility (NOA) we finally got pg  at Xmas after spending a silly ammount of money at an amazing clinic in the US, and i had a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks (2 weeks ago)  . We have two blastos in the freezer in NYC but I am really scared of going to get them as I am worried that the same thing will happen again and not sure how I willl cope if it does. If we dont do FET then we are onto donor sperm, which DH (and me to a lesser degree) is not as keen on.
Has anyone had a successful FET after a miscarriage and how did you manage/cope with all the stress and anxiety? I am sitting now waiting for my doctor in the US to call to discuss our plans and hopefully give us the go ahead to go there at Easter. I would love some feedback as feel pretty alone in this at the moment  

thanks so much and hope to be hanging around this board a lot more in the future  
C


----------



## scov (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi there ceiliab,cant really give you any advice,but i am in same situation as you, got bfp december and misscaried 5wks 3days,i too have frozen embryos am hoping to go back to spain for around aprill time,i am scared to,scared it wont be bfp next time and obviously worried that might loose again.But we have to try and hope that they will be stronger next time and can stay with us.
If you look on uk spanish link, and look at vistahomosa bfp, there is someone who misscaried and now pregnant next time,so that is great news for her. I know i am going to try and loose some weight so i can be healthy as possible before i go back again.
    wishing you lots of luck. scov.x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i had ectopic and miscarriage, and then got pregnant through FET, every pregnancy is different. every embryo is different. it is so hard i know, there is a "pregnant after loss" board which would be useful if/when you get pregnant again....they all understand your anxiety. for me, id lost 2, and then got pregnant with 2, and i thought "how on earth can i have 2 when i couldent even have one?" but i did. cause like i say every pregnancy is different.      

i see you miscarried  2 weeks ago, it is very recent, you will need time to get your head around things yet. dont expect too much of yourself. if/when you do get pregnant again, go on that thread i mentioned and once you get passed 8 weeks, you should start to feel a bit better, just have to take it one scan at a time. unfortunatley after loss i found i could never presume and it was a shame i couldent completley relax in the pregnancy, i felt abit cheated, but in another way i didnt care whether i enjoyed it or not, as long as they were ok.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

positive note for both of you....your body is trying to get pregnant (i know you did) i mean, its doing its best, and you have been pregnant, so in that case, you have a good chance of getting pregnant again


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi there

I had three miscarriages (two from natural pregnancies and one from IVF) then had my last 2 frosties transferred and in December 2004 had Adam and Rachel.  It was all very stressful and I spent my whole twin pregnancy extremely nervous and I didn't enjoy it at all.  I think that's a natural reaction.

However, I was really lucky.  I just kept believing that I would be a mum.  I think Avon Queen is right that every pregnancy is different.

I really hope it all works out for you.  Good Luck



Maureen


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks ladies so much for your helpful replies to my post. I am going to post on the pg after loss board, and to hear of your FET successes was really encouraging, esp to hear also that my anxieties are normal - thank goodness for FF otherwise I would think I was going mad on my own.

lots of love and thanks again
C


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

yes, perfectly normal, EVERY PREGNANCY IS DIFFERENT, just keep saying that to yourself, easier said than done i know   

good luck hun hope you get BFP soon


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I am also pregnant with twins from FET after 2 m/cs. The 1st trimester was so so hard and i was scanned every week by the m/c clinic to stop me from going totally  . I still find it hard to relax even now. Stay positive, as Avon Queen said every embie is different and every pregnancy is different     

Good Luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi CeciBee,

So sorry for your loss, I am in a simular situation, had a mmc at 9+1 in November and have started medicated fet with transfer hopefully in 10 days time. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Good luck Shell, and thank you so much AQ and Julia   I know you are right, its just hard to believe and am so happy Julia that you are through the other side of your 12 wks - can totally understand wanting the weekly scans!

Hearing positive FET stories has helped so much thank you all
love
C


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ceci.bee -      

shell30 - one step at a time chick hang on in there


----------



## Lawsum (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for everyone who was posted to this very useful message thread, and Ceci-Bee like you I felt pretty alone til reading this thread.

I had ICSI last May at Homerton, although during my 7 week scan they noticed that 1 embryo had implanted but had no fetal pole. A such I had a medicated MC at 9 weeks.

At the start of this year I had ICSI at a fabulous clinic in India (Kolkata) as I managed to get a month of work. The doctors, nurses ... everyone ... were fab and I was monitored nearly every day and it resulted in 4 of the 6 eggs fertilising (1 at blastocyst, 2 at compaction, and 1 which was slightly stunted).    I had 2 transferred on Jan 20th, and 2 frozen.

However from Fri and Sat just gone I had very heavy bleeding and knew something wasn't right. I took a preg test on Sat morning which was positive but over the last few days the hcg tests confirmed that I had MC. 

So coming back to this question I too am now wondering whether it is worthwhile having the frozen embyro's transferred, and what I should do beforehand as I don't think I can handle another MC. I'd rather someone tell me (i) based on any screening if there is a possibility that the embryo will miscarry and not bother with the transfer, and start a fresh cycle and get the embryo's screened, or (ii) decide if i should go down the donor route.

I spoke to a few clinics today but am getting mixed messages.  Can anyone advise, point me in the right direction??

For example, 

- before I get the embryo's transferred is it possible to screen frozen embryo's to assess if they are prone to miscarry?
- I was told today that as each embryo is different it is not indicative that the frozen ones will MC (even though that has happened previously).
- If i do decide to go for a fresh cycle do you know which places in London specialise in genetic screening of the embryo and recurrent MC. I was looking into ARGC or the one at UCL - now called CRGC (I think).

Any pointers very, very welcome!

Thanks 

there is no point in screening the frozen embryo's as this is not


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah each embie is different

i dont think they can look at re miscarry but only put good quality ones in

my first ivf had 8 cell, best of 9 embies and didnt get pregnant. then i had the 2nd and 3rd best and they both took..

sorry i cant be more useful


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

HI Lawsum,

I am really sorry to hear your story - one m/c is bad enough but two is heartbreaking   
I asked our consultant in the US exactly the same question you are posing, and they are the #2 clinic in the US and totally amazing (I was with the CRGH before, and they are also excellent BTW). Dr Chung said that they do not do pre-implantation genetic diagnosis on frozen embryos, even if there was a known chromasomal prob with a previous embie (was likely in our case) as when the frosties are defrosted they are so fragile that breaking the zona to get a cell often causes a significant loss in quality. He also said that it was the luck of the draw and there was a 40% success rate in their clinic for FET with blastos overall. 

I hope that helps - FYI we are having the 'products' HATE that word tested for chromasomal probs and also having a miscarriage immune work up done before FET, as our embies are so precious that have to know that my side of things is ok before going again.

Thanks so much AQ for all your kind words, you are right each embie is different, and am just trying to keep my FET anxieties under control a bit!
hope you are all ok
lol
C


----------



## Lawsum (Oct 31, 2009)

Hiya thanks for the hugs 

My doc in India suggested i have the 'products' tested but i think i went to the wrong Early Preg Unit on the wrong day - on Sat the scan facility etc is not available! In the short the gyno that saw me on Sat was v junior and made no mention of checks although her senior who called me yesterday confirmed it could have been done but by yesterday it was too late as the products had all come out!  Anyway need to move on as no point getting annoyed.

By the way what is the miscarriage immune work you refer to? I wonder if this is suitable for me if i decide to have the frosties put back.  

Off to bed now so thank you all for your info
Goodnight! x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am in a similar position.
I got a BFP last August and got to nearly 17 weeks, when I found out at my routine midwife appointment that the baby was dead.

My baby was a week and a day behind from the start, but at the 13 week scan it was wiggling, putting its arms up and opening its mouth. The Downs risk came back 1 in 1600. I thought I had got over the worst and could start to relax and enjoy after all the anxiety about it being small from 8 weeks until I got the Downs risk back.

It was a total overwhelming shock.

I am about to have a FET in March and I am going to find it extremely difficult not to be out of my mind with worry about whether I could possibly be lucky to have a BFP a second time and then if it is      whether I am going to have a live baby to take home.


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hazel       so sorry to hear about your miscarriage hun you poor thing. DH and I have had lots of donor conversations and i know the trauma that making that decision and how relationship defining it is - and then to get pg and then miscarry when you did must be utterly devestating. Your story reminds me that it is not all about the sperm quality, and just horrible things happen whatever you do   .
I am feeling the same anxiety although my m/c was much earlier about going for FET, and think if we do get a BFP      that I will not be able to breathe until delivery date if you know what I mean. AQ is right and every embie is different and every pg is different, but it doesn't take away the anxiety related to FET sadly.

Lawsum the immune work up I was talking about regards NK cells, TNF levels, thrombophillia and some other fancy blood tests. The NHS won't do it until 3 m/c, but we are going to get it done privately as can't face the thought of going back for the snow babies in NYC and miscarrying again due to a rare but potentially treatable condition in me if that makes sense.

Hi to everyone 
lots of love
C


----------

